# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  EP-5EDAI нет звука

## Rustem

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться
мат плата EP-5EDAI, скачал с сайта дрова установил на ХР SP2 - звук не работает - хотя видно что проигрывается в winamp
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_400F1695&REV_05\3&241  1E6FE&0&F2

----------


## mr.L

Во первых какая проверь какое устройство выбрано как стандартный вывод звука, второе некоторые видеокарты ставят звук HDMI выключи его, попробуй через наушники (так, на всякий случай) послушать и самое главное посмотри в диспетчере всё ли Ок?

----------

